# Your Munch fix



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

This is what happens after I clean something with bleach... crazy cat

https://youtu.be/LcnQxmHADeo


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

LOL! Munch is such a character!
S.


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Character. ..... ok, we'll go with that


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Munch is a doll! I love him! :luv


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Lol he wasn't a doll at 2am when he was using my room, the dogs and myself as a racetrack, jking!


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

munch!!


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Lol Sarah! That sounds like Chino and Shadow at 2:00 AM!


----------



## evince (Mar 9, 2015)

Hahaha love it!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

He is funny. I wonder why he is so attracted.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Who needs catnip when you have bleach?


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

That does look like a reaction to catnip. 
Even though he's using paws and teeth, it looks like he's being so gentle.
When my cats get wound up on catnip, they forget all about that.


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Lol yeah, he's really good with his pointy bits. Which is funny, as that's why his original owners had to give him away... he played too rough with the kids and they were all afraid of him! I think playing with the dogs taught him about keeping things gentle. .. because I certainly didn't have to do anything to teach him that!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

He's going batty! Bleach-who knew?

btw, how do you communicate with your crew? Do you use signs a lot?


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah signs, but mostly, they read me well. Dogs are so attuned to what we say with our bodies, I really don't need to do much signing for them to know what I'm saying. Munch is different. Cats don't read us in the same way, so I actually have to gesture and sign to him more... not that he listens... he's a cat.


----------

